# Faux Impressions by S.W.



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got an eyeful of the latest offerings from S.W. and they aren't as spectacular as I had hoped.
Looking at the displays I saw the usual finishes that can be executed with average results by the everyday HO...by average I mean terrible.
I snuck into the back where the "tools" (if sea sponges can be considered tools), and gallons of the new glop are being hidden and cracked a few for a peek see...


Look I would continue, but I just really don't care to.

There is an extremely valid reason why true faux artists are worth every golden cent, yet once again S.W. will have every bored, wealthy wife of a Dr. printing up business cards claiming to be a faux artist.

UGH...


WisePainter spent 7 months as an apprentice working for a full time faux company in Naples Florida, creating custom decorative finishes for some of the areas wealthiest residents. 

yes.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You are not the kind of person they are targeting. The don't want pro's, they want HO schmoe's.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> You are not the kind of person they are targeting. The don't want pro's, they want HO schmoe's.



That's why I quit my rant...

Too many people running around with sponges, rags and plastic sheeting, watching HGTV, charging big money to do some sloppy finish that looks like a 4 year old did it.

Killed the faux market overnight..

Faux? More like fraud.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wise, are you still doing much Faux? I rarely see any around here.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Wise, are you still doing much Faux? I rarely see any around here.


I have 2 projects I am getting ready for, but around here people aren't really the artsy types. More of the dark pallette young professionals crowd, and java brown lovers. I am designing some finishes to better fit the local trends, but even then I am selling far less faux the past couple of years.
I'm pretty sure the economy is a big part of it...I really hope.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> That's why I quit my rant...
> 
> Too many people running around with sponges, rags and plastic sheeting, watching HGTV, charging big money to do some sloppy finish that looks like a 4 year old did it.
> 
> ...


 
When my son was 4, most of his artwork looked better than a lot of crap faux I have seen done by the rich Dr's bored wives you mentioned.:whistling2:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Nailed it! :laughing:


chrisn said:


> When my son was 4, most of his artwork looked better than a lot of crap faux I have seen done by the rich Dr's bored wives you mentioned.:whistling2:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

faux is so lame.

wood grained??? how about installing some wood and finishing it??? 

faux granite??? how about installing some granite???

instead of paying for a fake finish, take that $$$ and put it towards the real thing.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

high fibre said:


> faux is so lame.
> 
> wood grained??? how about installing some wood and finishing it???
> 
> ...


Kind of an 80's thing isn't it?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

high fibre said:


> faux is so lame.
> 
> wood grained??? how about installing some wood and finishing it???
> 
> ...


bitter much?



aaron61 said:


> Kind of an 80's thing isn't it?


no, that's wallpaper...


----------

